
Sortable and searchable compilation of solutions to Kaggle competitions - stared
http://ndres.me/kaggle-past-solutions/
======
forgotmyhnacc
Thank you for this. I've been intimidated in starting in kaggle competitions,
this will bring me up to speed on what the latest algorithms are.

~~~
mhuffman
I don't know what level you are operating at regarding machine learning or AI,
but the fast.ai MOOC is one of the best educational resources in that area I
have ever seen in my life. If you have not tried it out yet, I very highly
recommend it.

------
omegote
For those who, like me, didn't know what Kaggle is, here's a description from
Wikipedia:

> [Kaggle is] a platform for predictive modelling and analytics competitions
> on which companies and researchers post their data and statisticians and
> data miners from all over the world compete to produce the best models.

~~~
abandonliberty
It's like 99designs for data science

------
matheweis
This is really spectacular.

I've been finding that (much like classical algorithm problems), various types
of problems that can be tackled with AI can be sort of reduced to common
classes.

So, this is not only a database of solutions to specific problems, but in some
cases partial or complete solutions to others.

------
inputcoffee
What a great contribution.

It's one of those things that, when you see it, you realize it ought to have
existed.

Looking forward to people who use this for data analysis (which techniques
work well for which problems under which conditions)

